# Would you or have you bought a car seat online?



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm looking into purchasing a Britax Marathon or Boulevard but want the best deal. Is it worth it to get a great deal (no tax or S&H) overall and order a Britax online or is it somehow safer or better to purchase the car seats in store? We're buying 2- one for my car and one for dh's- so if I can get a better price online than buying in store I will.
So far online the best 4 sites I've found with free shipping and good prices are babycatalog, happymothers, Baby Age and Allbeebaby. Anyone have experience with buying their car seats online?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Out of the 10 seats I have owned, I have bought 8 online.







I've bought from both Baby Age and Allbeebaby, and don't recall any issues I ran into.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

The vast majority of the car seats I've owned came via the computer


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought my Britax Marathon online. If you are worried about it being "handled", just remember that they have to ship to the stores also, I don't think you're any more likely to get a "mis-handled" seat from purchasing online then you are in the store. Actually, you add a whole other level of possible "mis-handling" once it goes to a store because then employees are moving them around when they take inventory and stuff.

After saying all that, I think online is fine!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Our Regent came from target.com. It was the only way we could purchase it at the time.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I bought my decathalon from Allbeebaby I save 75 compared to other stores and saved even more because it was discontinued print. I got it for less than a new Roundabout and I did not pay tax or shipping.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

I bought both my Britax seats at albeebaby.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Check ou this deal at Allbeebaby. that is where we bought ours
http://www.albeebaby.com/britax-mara...rownstone.html


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I got our Britax seats on sale off amazon (through babies r us) got free shipping. (this was about 1.5 years ago) I would recomend it for hassle free shopping if you know what you want!


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I have and would again in a heartbeat. IMO, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

4 out of 6 seats owned have come from online purchases.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

As long as you know it fits, its probably cheaper to buy it on the internet. We got both of ours on the internet - both Britax car seats that we knew fit our car but could get cheaper online. Our curren carseat is from Halfords because you can not buy them anywhere but their online store - and they are the only car seat in the UK that will hold a child up to 55lbs in a 5-point harness (which for the UK, is as high as it goes!)...We bought it just in time as well as they no longer make them or sell them.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

We bought our Marathon through amazon. I think it's fine, as long as you're buying new and through an established merchent. Actually, I got an email from amazon councerning our Marathon a few months ago even though we bought the seat 3 years ago. (nothing was wrong, it was an informational thingie)


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I've bought all 3 of our carseats online.
No problems and the manufacture date isn't that bad (within months of date of purchase).

I bought our Radians from healthchecksystems.com


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I bought my littlest's carseat online, it's the only way I could have gotten a Radian.
Isn't Amazon having a 20% off 2 Britax seats sale right now? Anyone?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

We have 3 seats we've bought online and one from an online friend several states away.







No problems. I love albeebaby.com that's where we've always gotten ours.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Babylove is having a Britax sale right now too


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I've bought 4 carseats online with no issues. If it comes with the box badly damaged, exhange it. Other than that it should be fine. I've never actually bought a car seat at the store!


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
I bought my littlest's carseat online, it's the only way I could have gotten a Radian.
Isn't Amazon having a 20% off 2 Britax seats sale right now? Anyone?

Yup, we just bought a marathon and a regent from Amazon and saved 20% off their already sale prices. You have to choose seats that ship directly from Amazon (and you'll get free shipping too). Deal ends on the 31st, though.

We always get our seats online-- much much cheaper than prices at BRU or other local stores.


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

All of our carseats have come from albeebaby or kidsurplus. I highly recommend both companies.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

We bought both our Britax Regents online. They came shipped in their original packaging/box.

Just check into the return policy just in case... The place I bought it from had free shipping but if you needed to return it you had to pay a restocking fee plus the shipping back plus the original "free" shipping to you. If we would of returned them it woul of been expensive.

Make suru the type of seat will fit your car and your child.

We were lucky in the aspect we were car shopping at the time and I decided on the seat first and had an idea what car we wanted and was willing to change model of car if the seat didn't fit. (that does kinda sound crazy typing it out...) although there were a couple of cars on our list that were crossed off because the seats were too big which was good because it was the 1st time we had ever bought a "new" "new" car so our original list was huge!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

we spent a couple months trying to buy one from babyride.com but finally got a refund.







:

i paid full price for our blvd (not even a color i like) because i was just ready to walk in and get one in a store.


----------



## pcasylum (May 29, 2006)

I bought both my Boulevards and my Parkway from Albeebaby, and was very pleased. I recently heard about the sale on Britax at Babylove, and went there to order another Parkway since it's time to move my older son into a booster. (Which will free up his Boulevard for the baby on the way! Yay!!)

Let me just tell you: do NOT shop at Babylove. They had the Britax Parkway Sapphire on clearance for 39.99, so of course I jumped on it. I was a little alarmed that the other Parkways were clearanced for 59.99, so it almost seemed like a typo, but I hoped for it anyhow. (And made the mistake of showing my son the picture of his new seat!) I used my credit card, and got an email within an hour confirming my order.

Over 24 hours later I got a bogus email from the company stating my credit card's street address did not match the address I gave them. I was - at first - willing to give them the benefit of the doubt, so I doublechecked the attached order summary. Nope, nothing wrong, it all matched. In fact, I had used that card 3 other times that day alone. Since they had cancelled my order, I went to the website to try and order it again. This Parkway had gone back up to 99.99. Hmmm ....

I tried to call but was told their "internet person wasn't in that day." I sent an email challenging what they had told me in their email, since I knew they were lying. They emailed me back and I got a new story. This time the 3 digit code from the back of my card had been wrong. Well, seeing as I was looking at the card when I placed my order and I remember doublechecking the number (since I know it is important), nope, that's not true either. But since I was upset, they offered me a chance to order their remaining Parkways (not the Sapphire, which had since "sold out") at 59.99. Hmmmm ..... wasn't 59.99 the price of *all* the other clearance Parkways to begin with?

I'm going to go with my gut feeling that 39.99 was a typo all along, but they tried to sell me a line of hooey instead of just telling the *truth.*

SOOO, I emailed back and said thanks but no thanks, I'll gladly pay a little more to not give you my money!! I found another Parkway for 79.99 and free shipping. Since Babylove charges shipping it ended up only being 7.00 more than Babylove would have been. I went to infant-car-seats.com. I would have ordered again from albeebaby but the fabrics weren't what I was looking for.

To answer the question, yes, I have ordered many carsears online and usually it's fine. But don't order from Babylove.com!!


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
I bought my littlest's carseat online, it's the only way I could have gotten a Radian.
Isn't Amazon having a 20% off 2 Britax seats sale right now? Anyone?

THANK YOU!!! I just saved $200!!! Last night I got the ok (well, agreement







) from dh to buy 2 BLVD from amazon and paid only $407.99 plus tax!!! For two!!!!!!







I never would have found them that cheap online with free shipping.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatermom* 
Yup, we just bought a marathon and a regent from Amazon and saved 20% off their already sale prices. You have to choose seats that ship directly from Amazon (and you'll get free shipping too). Deal ends on the 31st, though.

We always get our seats online-- much much cheaper than prices at BRU or other local stores.

do you need a code to get the 20%? I went on amazon and couldn't find how to get the 20% off.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
do you need a code to get the 20%? I went on amazon and couldn't find how to get the 20% off.

The code is BRITAX20. If you put two Britax carseats that are sold and shipped from Amazon in your shopping cart and put in the code you will see the discount.


----------



## fertilitymom (May 21, 2008)

I purchased mine from albeebaby and was very pleased!
I have also purchased from elite carseats and the transaction was smooth.


----------



## shimmer (Mar 17, 2003)

Just to be the different opinion here..
*
BUY LOCAL!







*

Find a specialty dealer in your area who knows their stuff and will help you decide and be sure which seat fits best in your car.

As an owner of a specialty shop, we sure appreciate the chance to show you what we know about carseats and help you.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Out of the literally 2 dozen car seats that I've purchased (I have a bit of a seat collection hobby







), I've purchased all but 1 online. When I can save 25% or more, it makes a big difference. Plus, you can get free shipping and pay no sales tax if you order online, so even if you pay the retail price that a local store would charge, it's still cheaper.

The advice routinely given out at the car seat board I frequent is to go to a local store and try seats in your vehicle, then order online when you've made up your mind about what you want, what fits, etc.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
Just to be the different opinion here..
*
BUY LOCAL!







*

Find a specialty dealer in your area who knows their stuff and will help you decide and be sure which seat fits best in your car.

As an owner of a specialty shop, we sure appreciate the chance to show you what we know about carseats and help you.

That's great advice if you have a local shop! I would totally shop a local speciality shop if there was one nearbye. Unfortunately our 'specialty shops' are Target and Babies R Us. I might as well order on line


----------



## Keeping up (Apr 7, 2004)

I just bought three (well actually five )'locally' - but did it on their website (does that count?)

My only concern with buying on-line and the big deals are discontinued models with old manufacture dates. Getting a year old (++) Marathon when it expires in 6 years doesn't seem as good a deal unless it is tremendously discounted AND you won't need for as long.

I have opened two of my seats - one manufactured in Nov.'07 and one in Dec. '07 - so pretty darn good.

I buy Canadian since I am Canadian (and we can't use the much much cheaper US seats here!)


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

out of the 6 car seats ive purchased in teh last 2 years all have been online.


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnD* 
I just bought three (well actually five )'locally' - but did it on their website (does that count?)

My only concern with buying on-line and the big deals are discontinued models with old manufacture dates. Getting a year old (++) Marathon when it expires in 6 years doesn't seem as good a deal unless it is tremendously discounted AND you won't need for as long.

I have opened two of my seats - one manufactured in Nov.'07 and one in Dec. '07 - so pretty darn good.

I buy Canadian since I am Canadian (and we can't use the much much cheaper US seats here!)

I think this is a valid concern for some of those discounted sale seats. FWIW, the Britax seats I just bought from Amazon were manufactured in April '08-- it doesn't get newer than that!


----------



## shimmer (Mar 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
The advice routinely given out at the car seat board I frequent is to go to a local store and try seats in your vehicle, then order online when you've made up your mind about what you want, what fits, etc.

While this makes some sense as a consumer, it is hard advice to swallow as a retailer. I know I educate my customers. Many choose to buy with me. But others do just this...order online for a better deal. Online retailers might have discounts but they don't have to have a brick and mortar store which accounts for less overhead. Carseats aren't a money maker for anyone, least of all a brick and mortar store. I'm not upping prices to get rich, I meet the MSRP.

I love being able to educate people but this sort of advice makes me so sad and frustrated. I'm just trying to help the people in my town have safer carseats and make a living to provide for my family. When a person takes my advice and then buys online they are directly taking away from a sale that could have helped provide for my family and the families of my employees.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

shimmer, i understand exactly what you're saying, and i sympathize for the position that online stores put you in. for me, i am forced to buy online where retailers beat the msrp and offer free ship/no sales tax. i have 3 kids, all in seats, and i buy high-end seats (recaro, sunshine kids, compass and britax)- so for me, i have to shop the best deals. we need to have enough seats to outfit 2 vehicles for my kids- that's 6 high weight harness seats. i know i dont' have to tell you how much even a 20% off msrp saves me with that many seats. i do shop locally when i can, but i just can't, in good conscience, buy a cheaper, lower-quality seat at a brick & mortar store for the same price i can buy britax online to help a local merchant. ultimately, my kids' safety has to be my number one priority.

i have a friend who owns a local store that sells cloth diapers- many people come in, try the dipes, figure out what sizes they need, and order online. it really bothers her, and i understand that. but, again, as a mom of 3- i totally understand. when i was buying cloth for 2 in dipes, i had to buy from the places with the very best prices. and it was always online stores.


----------



## shimmer (Mar 17, 2003)

KayleeZoo,

I understand how much you save if you are buying that many seats. What I have a problem with is when I give my time and knowledge to a person who then in return doesn't give me a sale. I feel that is unacceptable to knowingly take something (my time and knowlege) from me and then buy online.

Online retailers who go under MSRP are doing so in violation to the policies. High-end carseat makers such as Sunshine Kids and Britax have policies to prevent this from happening but they don't often follow through.

What you might ask yourself is how an online retailer is able to offer such low prices. Are they selling a seat that is discontinued? Is the seat recently manufactured? Are they willing to take back seats? If so, how do you know the seat you bought hasn't been used and then returned and then sold to you? Do they spend time and money training their staff to be knowledgeable? Do they spend time standing in the rain while you try out 5 different seats in your car to ensure you are satisfied? When was the last time an online site spent an hour or more with you answering your questions? (This is a typical amount of time we spend per customer.)

Some how in our culture we've come to believe that as long as we can justify a purchase somehow (often that we got a discount price) it doesn't matter where we buy it from. However, I believe where we shop matters greatly. I can't possibly stay in business by doing 20% off carseats. I wouldn't make any money on them. But if specialty stores like me do go out of business because folks choose to only buy online, then the US is left with box retailers and online shops. That leaves us with a few big players affecting all aspects of manufacturing. Therefore, very few choices in the end for consumers.

So, while that 20% makes a difference for your family you are changing the face of retail shopping in America with every purchase you make.

I'm a mom of 3. We choose to only have carseats in 1 vehicle and swap that vehicle. Whoever has the kids has that car. That way I didn't need to purchase 6 seats that will end up in the landfill.

My suggestion to you: buy less and buy locally. You can still have top-quality products if you do that.

I'm sorry, I have strong opinions on this issue.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

_What you might ask yourself is how an online retailer is able to offer such low prices. ?_

_Are they selling a seat that is discontinued?_
I would never buy a discontinued seat. The online retailers that I use (AlbeeBaby, BabyUniverse and EliteCarSeats.com sell very recently manufactured seats. IME, I've never gotten a seat with a DOM more than 4mos from the date I order- I received our Britax Frontier yesterday, DOM is 05/06/08. I paid $251, shipped.

If I buy from EliteCarSeats.com, I can purchase return shipping insurance for $3, so if the seat doesn't work for me, it costs me nothing to send it back- and they send FedEx to my door to come get it. I've used this feature 3 times and it's SO much nicer than trying to take a seat back to a local store, where I have to put all the kids back in the van, lug the car seat box into the store w/kids in tow, etc. Plus, the local baby boutique that sells Britax doesn't accept returns.

I've been buying seats online for 8 years and I've never gotten one that showed ANY signs of use. And I'm a fanatic- if there was one mark on the seat shell or cover, no matter how small, I would have returned the seat.

I guess that I'm the exception- I don't need the retailer to answer any questions for me. I spend many hours per week at www.car-seat.org, researching seats and there are very good compatibility lists available, so I know if a particular seat is going to fit/work in my vehicles. I am planning on taking a CPST course in November (the next one that's available in my state), so I will be able to put that information to good use helping other families.

I'm glad that your situation works for your family; it's not always feasible for DH and I to trade vehicles. And we drive other peoples' children a lot. I need 6 HWH seats, that's what works for us. I have given away many seats when I see a need, and will continue to do so. If I have to continue to shop online so that I can buy a Britax Marathon for $157 (which I did in February during the sale (I used FatWallet and a coupon in combination with the sale at BabyAge.com) so that I can give a seat away when I need to, then so be it. A friend's 16mo is riding in a Marathon that I gave them instead of an expired Century OHS seat. I'm okay with that.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

They don't sell the carseats I wanted locally, so I ordered online. Actually, the first Britax seat we bought was a Boulevard for ds2, and we got it at BRU while visiting MIL in Philly. Our Companion, then a second Boulevard for ds3 we got online from Albeebaby. I also just got a Parkway really cheap, again from Albeebaby, for ds1.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Our Companion, then a second Boulevard for ds3 we got online from Albeebaby. I also just got a Parkway really cheap, again from Albeebaby, for ds1.
LOVE AlbeeBaby.com







I've ordered 7 seats from them and have had great experiences every time.


----------

